# Three Speed Hub On Middleweght



## wrongway (Jul 29, 2014)

*Three Speed Hub On Middleweight*

I have asked before, on another forum here, if they made three speeds on Middleweights. Yes, they do. I have plenty of Middleweights already so I am thinking about buying a modern 3 speed hub with coaster brakes to build my own. Anyone else ever done this? I suppose the trickiest part will be getting the right length spokes. Will the new hub be too wide or too narrow?


----------

